# Two cards one bullet



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Using this ring finger hunter I got in a trade really starting to grow on me 
Using 12 inch active length .04 latex cut 6/8 to 5/8 inch with .44 lead














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

Luck over skill said:


> Using this ring finger hunter I got in a trade really starting to grow on me
> Using 12 inch active length .04 latex cut 6/8 to 5/8 inch with .44 lead
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that's inspiring!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Once again skill over luck :headbang: :bowdown: :thumbsup:


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Once again skill over luck :headbang: :bowdown: :thumbsup:


Yea I'm getting pretty good at this lol, but that match light is elusive for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

KILLA KILLA!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting .


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Heck yeah, once again! BOOM!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

theTurk said:


> Heck yeah, once again! BOOM!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I just need to find that topshot I'm looking for and I'll be able to cut five cards with that sling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Luck over skill said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > Heck yeah, once again! BOOM!
> ...


Get it get it! LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Yowsa! That is an amazing shof.

Nicely done.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Sick dide.

Is that the shooter you used in the Simple-Shot spinner review? I Knew it was a Hays design but couldn't mske it out.

Do you have another source for .040 or are you shooting up the last of yours like I am?

I'm finding double TBG 17mil by 13 mil is pretty close to 3/4"x 1/2" .040. At least in the size projectikes it can push. But I only have a 34" draw accurately. I couldn't hit the Great Wall of China full butterfly like you're doing.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shot!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing accuracy!!!! Congrats


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shot right there!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> Sick dide.
> 
> Is that the shooter you used in the Simple-Shot spinner review? I Knew it was a Hays design but couldn't mske it out.
> 
> ...


I believe when I was shooting at the simpleshot spinner I was using Bills topshot in polycarbonate, but my second to last YouTube video was the first card cut I got with this ring ringer hunter.
When I use TBG I cut 1inch to 5/8, that's what I love about Shootn full butterfly, u still get pretty good speeds with that long draw. 
I have 5 feet of that .04 latex left it just tears really quick for me wish I would have bought more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Luck over skill said:


> Using this ring finger hunter I got in a trade really starting to grow on me
> Using 12 inch active length .04 latex cut 6/8 to 5/8 inch with .44 lead
> 
> 
> ...


That was a great bit of shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Charles said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> > Using this ring finger hunter I got in a trade really starting to grow on me
> ...


Thanks, your the one that got me going for shots like this when u had that beginners card cut competition 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Luck over skill said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Sick dide.
> ...


Yea I'm ising double TBG to get the power I want in my EDC. (Also my fave frames only have 3/4" tips)

.040 Was my favorite. They discontinued it because of irregularities. I guess you got a bad batch. The stuff I got was the best band material I have had thus far.

Doubled .030 latex is pretty good though. And SS's blavk latex is really good. You just gotta break it in.

Anyway. Truly inspiring shooting man.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice shot!


----------

